# This is not a valid image file



## Yibiri

Hi there everybody,

I've been having some problems saving the avatar image and uploading it on my profile. The following message always comes forward and it reads file size exceeded. Since I've also tried to reduce the size of it and it didn't work out... do you have any suggestions as to what helps or not?

Cheers


----------



## maxiogee

Yibiri said:


> Hi there everybody,
> 
> I've been having some problems saving the avatar image and uploading it on my profile. The following message always comes forward and it reads file size exceeded. Since I've also tried to reduce the size of it and it didn't work out... do you have any suggestions as to what helps or not?
> 
> Cheers



Welcome Yibiri,

What graphics application are you using?
Try reducing the colour-depth of the image, and you might also try saving it as a .gif format.
If that doesn't work I can do it for you if you contact me by Private Message.

Regards


----------



## faranji

I tested an image for my avatar and got that message. What kind of avatars are considered 'not valid image file'?


----------



## Rayines

faranji said:


> I tested an image for my avatar and got that message. What kind of avatars are considered 'not valid image file'?


Hello: this are the conditions for the avatar: "Nota: El tamaño máximo de tu imagen es de 80 X 80 pixels o 2.0 KB (lo que sea más pequeño)". Sometimes, you read the "not valid image file" note, but the avatar is installed anyway. If you have problems, ask again.


----------



## faranji

Thank you, Rayines.

The odd thing is some of the images I tried to upload got rejected because they exceeded the 2.0 Kb limit and prompted the corresponding message. However some others prompted the 'not valid image file' one. That's what puzzled me.


----------



## Alxmrphi

What was the file? There are many types of image files, (.png/.jpg) etc and some I imagine won't be allowed (.gif)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Alex_Murphy said:


> What was the file? There are many types of image files, (.png/.jpg) etc and some I imagine won't be allowed (.gif)


Only animated gif are not allowed. Not animated ones are perfectly allowed (see mine for instance).


----------



## faranji

Thank you all. I'm a terminal cyber-ignoramus. Now I understand the problem. It wasn't a .jpg file. 

Cheers.


----------

